# Second guessing Shopify now



## Godma (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi everyone, first post and shirt newbie here. I've read a lot of valuable info here (thx) and I was all set to sign up with Shopify bc of it's security and reported "ease of use". After starting the trial I'm questioning whether I should just use the lite version on my wordpress site or ditch it and use woocommerce.

I am worried about site security/PCI compliance as my previous websites were hacked. I also don't want to spend more time website-ing than marketing or making shirts. I am familiar with wordpress, though not woocommerce or shopping carts in general. 

Is woocommerce on my wordpress as secure as shopify would be?

Is shopify lite on my wordpress easier to get started than woocommerce? Is there any added benefit to it?

I have basic html knowledge and experience with wordpress, but no experience setting up a shopping cart and the learning curve/security issue has me unsure which is best for me.

Thanks for any insight!


----------



## nycmerch (Mar 29, 2009)

Check out Opencart. Its what we use for over 1500 sites... and its free!


----------



## Godma (Feb 23, 2016)

Yes I read another thread where opencart was suggested, but the question remains even with them....is opencart running my my own site just as secure as using a hosted shopping cart like shopify?


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Woocommerce is a plugin I believe for Wordpress that allows you to sell online. I'm not sure about the security because anything can be hacked these days, I would say go with the service that best fit your business model but don't let something like security stop you


----------



## anoclothingco (Feb 16, 2016)

Godma said:


> Yes I read another thread where opencart was suggested, but the question remains even with them....is opencart running my my own site just as secure as using a hosted shopping cart like shopify?


Hosted shopping carts like Shopify, in theory, should be more secure. I'm not an expert in this field but as the security aspect is managed by Shopify itself, then they most likely have a stronger fence blocking hackers.

Nonetheless, if you choose a platform like Opencart that you will need to host yourself, then you will need to purchase an SSL. This will protect your customer's credit card information from being taken by hackers.

Shopify, Storenvy, and other hosted sites have their own SSL certificates already installed. 

You may also want to consider the cost of hosted platforms vs opensource shopping carts. Hosted platforms can mark up their price considerably just beacause of the ease of use factor involved. 

Hope this helps clarify a bit.


----------



## GTP30 (Dec 18, 2015)

I decided to use Shopify because it's simple and secure. I can spend my time making money. It really comes down to your needs and preference in the end.


----------



## Godma (Feb 23, 2016)

Thanks guys. I went with shopify bc it seemed the easiest for me right now.


----------



## Rosie13 (Jan 19, 2016)

Godma, how have you found shopify?

Feedback would be good to hear


----------



## FATTTEES (Mar 1, 2016)

Both of my sites are Shopify. I feel they are Clean and functional but due to my lack of SEO Knowledge and how to Properly submit sitemaps i have not had the expected amount of traffic. As far as ease of use Shopify can make a Mom and Pop Shop look like a Professional Cyber Site.


----------



## Rosie13 (Jan 19, 2016)

FATTTEES said:


> Both of my sites are Shopify. I feel they are Clean and functional but due to my lack of SEO Knowledge and how to Properly submit sitemaps i have not had the expected amount of traffic. As far as ease of use Shopify can make a Mom and Pop Shop look like a Professional Cyber Site.


I love your fattee site

Google will help you submit a site map

Have you got a FB page? if not you should

If you want, PM me your email address and I will pass on some good info


----------



## JackyBrown (Jan 23, 2014)

I like the FATTEES site..
Well done
JB



FATTTEES said:


> Both of my sites are Shopify. I feel they are Clean and functional but due to my lack of SEO Knowledge and how to Properly submit sitemaps i have not had the expected amount of traffic. As far as ease of use Shopify can make a Mom and Pop Shop look like a Professional Cyber Site.


----------



## ssmedia7 (Sep 26, 2013)

Let me add to this discussion a perspective that I don't think I've ever seen given: Yes... Shopify is not free but what you do get is worth it! I've been on ever platform and currently have 2 Shopify sites and 1 opencart. All three sites were on Opencart but I am migrating them all to Shopify. Why? Because I would rather spend my time selling my good than fixing issues and/or hiring someone else to do it for me. I can do "somethings" on my own while more advanced issues I have to pay someone... and that isn't cheap either. I feel that with Shopify I'm also hiring a 24/7 tech support team. They answer questions, find solutions, fix things and/or show you how to fix it. If you install a plugin to add other types of functionality then guess what... those developers work for you as well. They respond, fix and even make suggestions.

Another aspect that go's unsaid is Shopify's attention to integration. 1 Click... my entire store is on Facebook. Customers can buy right on FB! Those days of posting a pic of something I've done so people can "like it" are over! Now, I put the new item on my site and then share it. Now... you click and you can buy. Also, integration with Pintrest, Twitter and others. None of the other platforms do it so well! Most don't do it at all. The sales generated because of these other sales channels more than makes up for the higher price of Shopify. I'm making money... not being tech support for my site! If you have an inhouse tech/web developer than good for you. Go for it. But if you don't then you should consider the thoughts I've shared. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## CnSki (Sep 19, 2009)

Godma, please post update on how shopify or opencart is working or not for you. Curious as to your thoughts now.


----------



## sectionplus (Dec 5, 2016)

woocommerce and opencart are secured sites, you dont have to worry too much for the security of each platform, keep your site version updated. Choosing a hosting is also important factor.


----------



## Godma (Feb 23, 2016)

CnSki said:


> Godma, please post update on how shopify or opencart is working or not for you. Curious as to your thoughts now.


Ok...well, I really like shopify...it's easy, you don't need to know much about designing or building sites. You get a discount with shipping, which is nice. They figure out your taxes for you.

One of the things that sold me on shopify initially was the buy now buttons on twitter and pinterest. However, I am not pleased with that part at all. It's very restrictive on how or what is listed or approved. You have to list your products with a specific variant otherwise it won't be listed as a buyable pin. I find it really confusing and feel like it's double the work even when I do figure it out.

Annnnd...well, I've been missing in action lately because I've moved across 3 states and had to do a ton of travelling the last couple of months. So the tshirt marketing/promoting has taken a backseat to say the least. And when you're not actively marketing (and making sales) then that shopify fee is a major drain on the pocketbook.

At this point I feel like I'm ready to try woocommerce or another platform like that. I do know enough about building sites that it will probably be worth it for me to move away from shopify.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

Godma,
check out abantecart if you decide to leave shopify


----------



## pixelgraffiti (Mar 16, 2017)

You must of got hacked due to something or someone getting access to your login. I choose shopify way over anything on wordpress!


----------



## instyle (Dec 15, 2008)

I build ecommerce websites for my clients. 

In my opinion, there is a reason why there are different options: different platforms were originally built with different targets. 

If you need to flexibility, go with Magento. If you need need something simple, go with Shopify. If you already have a WordPress website, WooCommerce.


----------



## brushyourideas (Oct 18, 2016)

Here are very good comparison between Shopify and WooCommerce. https://ecommerce-platforms.com/compare/shopify-vs-woocommerce-comparison


----------

